
Who Is More Dangerous: Mark Zuckerberg or Ted Cruz? - caramiadare
https://www.libertarianism.org/columns/who-is-more-dangerous-mark-zuckerberg-or-ted-cruz
======
Mononokay
Cruz, obviously? He didn't understand a thing about Facebook at Zuckerberg's
hearing, and overall is incredibly dangerous for both tech and modern
democracy in the United States.

Zuckerberg donates actively to charity, doesn't sell user data, and overall is
pretty cool - even if his company isn't the best.

